# Any recommendations for a camera dolly/slider?



## martinelliminimo (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone familiar with the new Kessler Crane Stealth Dolly? I am thinking about purchasing one. Also, does anyone here have any other recommendations besides Kessler sliders? I already have the indislidermini, but now I am ready to purchase a higher quality slider.


----------



## rmblack (Jan 18, 2012)

martinelliminimo said:


> Anyone familiar with the new Kessler Crane Stealth Dolly? I am thinking about purchasing one. Also, does anyone here have any other recommendations besides Kessler sliders? I already have the indislidermini, but now I am ready to purchase a higher quality slider.



The only other dolly I had in my bookmarks was the Dynamic Perception Stage Zero Dolly. Check it out, it's what was used on "The Mountain." http://vimeo.com/22439234

http://dynamicperception.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=16&products_id=26&zenid=afa3794f24e1b44acb4fb7393501d605

edit - fixed the link


----------



## kev8d (Jan 20, 2012)

Stillmotion's latest video is on a Kessler crane. You might want to check it out - I found it pretty insightful.
http://vimeo.com/34845319


----------



## Elastic eye (Jul 31, 2012)

martinelliminimo said:


> Anyone familiar with the new Kessler Crane Stealth Dolly? I am thinking about purchasing one. Also, does anyone here have any other recommendations besides Kessler sliders? I already have the indislidermini, but now I am ready to purchase a higher quality slider.



Hi martinelliminimo, 1st post here so excuse any rule breaking with self promotion, but I had the same dilemma as you and needed a heavier duty dolly/slider and something that could acts as a skater but take any camera over longer distance than a standard slider and importantly be small and light .. after looking for some time I decided the only option was to make my own and 2 years later has evolved into a production model that has taken off somewhat.. take a look at www.sk8plate.tv as it maybe what you are looking for or give you some ideas.
Let me know your thoughts. Good luck


----------

